
X-ray reveals hidden Goya painting - ashishgandhi
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-15018174
======
felipemnoa
My question is why didn't he just destroy the canvas instead of painting over
it? Would it not been easier? Was canvas really that valuable that he opted to
reuse it even after it had an almost completed painting on it?

~~~
narag
More than valuable I'd say laborious. A canvas isn't just a piece of fabric.
It must be procesed and properly mounted on a frame, that also must be built.
Why would you want to trash it when you just need to blank it and start again?

~~~
ashishgandhi
That plus having a secret about the painting.

------
toblender
I heard you like paintings, so I put a painting in your painting.

